# URL Verändern



## dassy (4. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Liebe Java Gemeinde,

ich suche eine händige Lösung in Java (GreaseMonkey) für folgendes Szenario:

Ich muss die aktuelle URL auslesen in der sich grade das aktuelle Fenster befindet, z.B: http://www.abcd.com/public/index.php?op=warp&index=1226101

dann will ich hinter dieser URL noch folgendes packen: "&werfen=all"

In etwa so:  http://www.abcd.com/public/index.php?op=warp&index=1226101&werfen=all 

und dieses ganze soll dann im gleichen Fenster ausgeführt werden.

Hat jemand eine Lösung oder einen Tip für mich?

P.S. das ganze steht im Zusammenhang mit einem Tastendruck: case 116 : // t - werfen


----------



## ARadauer (4. Mrz 2009)

mhn greasemonkey...
"Greasemonkey erlaubt dem Nutzer eigene JavaScript-Dateien im Browser auszuführen"

bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht java mit javascript verwechselst...


----------



## Ebenius (4. Mrz 2009)

Thema verschoben.

Bitte den Beitrag Ihr seid im falschen Forum! lesen!

Ebenius


----------



## dassy (4. Mrz 2009)

Greasemonkey wurde wie jede andere Erweiterung für den Firefox-Browser in JavaScript und XUL geschrieben. Die Erweiterung ermöglicht dem Benutzer die Ausführung von JavaScript-Dateien im Browser, die die angezeigte Webseite mittels DOM-Schnittstelle manipulieren können. Diese JavaScript-Dateien bezeichnet man als Greasemonkey-Skripte und sind ohne die Erweiterung nicht direkt lauffähig. Da Greasemonkey aber nur eine Vereinfachung zur Erstellung und Einbindung dieser Skripte bereitstellt, gibt es von vielen Greasemonkey-Skripten auch eine allein lauffähige Firefox-Erweiterung oder Bookmarklets.

Für jedes Skript kann mittels einer oder mehrerer regulärer Ausdrücke festgelegt werden, für welchen URL es eingebunden werden soll. Wird dieser URL dann aufgerufen, bindet Greasemonkey das Skript in die Seite ein, sodass sich dieses so verhält, als wäre es von der Seite selbst eingebunden worden, und die Seite folglich beliebig verändern kann.

Greasemonkey-Skripte haben die Dateiendung .user.js, sodass sie von Greasemonkey automatisch als Skripte erkannt werden und dem Benutzer zur Installation angeboten werden. Zusätzlich zum eigentlichen JavaScript-Quelltext enthalten die Dateien noch einige Metadaten über Autor, Arbeitsweise und Vorschläge für zu verwendende reguläre Ausdrücke.

Auch wenn Greasemonkey die Erstellung von Erweiterungen vereinfacht, ist doch ein Grundwissen über JavaScript und das DOM vonnöten. Allerdings ermöglicht es eine „Erweiterung zur Erweiterung“ namens Platypus[3], auch im WYSIWYG-Verfahren einfache Skripte zu erstellen und zu speichern, die beispielsweise Teile einer Webseite ausblenden oder verschieben und diese Änderungen wiederherstellen, wenn man erneut die Seite besucht.


----------



## Ebenius (4. Mrz 2009)

dassy, das liest sich ja ganz nett und erklärt es gut. Trotzdem bist Du hier in einem Java Forum und nicht in einem JavaScript Forum. Vielleicht kennt ja hier zufällig jemand die Antwort, aber in dem oben von mir verlinkten Thema findest Du mit Sicherheit Foren die sich besser mit dieser Materie auskennen.

Java ist nicht JavaScript.

Ebenius


----------



## dassy (4. Mrz 2009)

Ja Entschuldige bitte, habe es in dem Zeitraum verfasst in dem Du es auch verfasst hast.

Wenn jemand ZUFÄLLIG eine Antwort hätte, wäre ich durchaus sehr froh darüber. Wollte aber nicht mutwillig hier falsch posten.

Entschuldigung noch einmal.


----------



## Ebenius (4. Mrz 2009)

dassy hat gesagt.:


> Entschuldigung noch einmal.


*gg* Entschuldigung ist natürlich nicht nötig. Ich wollte nur sicher gehen, dass Du weißt, dass Du woanders besser Hilfe findest. 

Ebenius


----------

